# Freon with Sealant?



## delmonte (Aug 18, 2008)

I got this freon to refill my air conditioner and it says that it also has the ability to stop leaks.  How can the freon stop leaks?


----------



## Bushytails (Aug 18, 2008)

If you have actual freon, you should know the answer.  Please call the EPA and cancel your license immediately.  If, however, you have another refrigerant, such as r134a...  

Most leak fixes are solvents that cause the rubber in o-rings, hoses, etc to swell, hopefully sealing any leaks.  They won't do anything to fix any type of leak other than o-rings and some hoses.

Others attempt to harden and actually plug leaks, by reacting with water or air at the site of the leak, or consist of particles that hopefully catch on the leak's edges.  These are highly unadvised, as they'll often do far more harm than good.

If you have a leak, your best bet is to have the system serviced by an a/c tech.  Hell, even filling it is best done by someone with a proper gauge manifold...

--Bushytails


----------



## jams001 (Nov 13, 2008)

great post is that,


----------

